# Help in purchasing first espresso machine



## papagolf (Oct 23, 2013)

Hello all,

I'm new to the forum and have read numerous threads in doing research about which espresso machine I should buy.

It will be my first machine, so therefore want something that is quite simple and easy to pick up but can also produce good coffee. My budget is around the £200 mark.

At the minute I am leaning towards the Gaggia Classic, but am still unsure if this is the best option for me. Any advice / help / guidance would be extremely welcome.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Welcom and Hi there gaggia is the way to go in that price range if your aftet espresso based drinks.. You will need to budget for a grinder if you do not have one.

What kind of drinks do you like, and how are you making your coffee currently.

Ask questions you will get tons of advice and help.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

papagolf said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and have read numerous threads in doing research about which espresso machine I should buy.
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome. The classic is a great machine to start with and well respected around here. What you will quickly start to realise though is you can't make good coffee without a grinder. Based on your budget at present unless you can stretch it a little is a second hand classic which you can usually pic up for around 100 and a second hand grinder for 100, bear in mind that it needs to be a burr grinder that can adjust fine enough for espresso. There are only a few that can do this for that price. You'll see used gear come up for sale on the forum and that's a good place to start your search.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?9249-Choosing-a-Domestic-Espresso-Machine


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I agree with Neill and Boots Classic would be a n Ideal startig machine which can make *good coffee* an Iberital MC2 grinder wouldd be a good partner for the Classic.

Used on the forum you could get both in your budget.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Agree with the advice given so far an iberital MC2 will be an entry level grinder that will work with espresso. Used is an excellent option and fits with your budget. They come up on the forum for approx £80 - £85.

I have seen no modified Classics go for about £80 too. As many forum members have said already the grinder is as important if not more than the machine.

If you were looking to spend about £200 on a grinder it starts to open up a lot more options. Grinders are generally quite robust so used ones are a good option (this is coming from someone who bought a new one







)

Please feel free to ask for more advice if needed.


----------



## papagolf (Oct 23, 2013)

Thank you all for the help and advice and in a quicker response time than I thought.....you really are a friendly lot!

I'm glad I seem to be looking in the right sort of thing in the Gaggia Classic. I'll certainly keep an eye out for one on the forum, hopefully get it at a decent price too.

I may be asking a stupid question here, but is a grinder really that important? Occasionally I will have a cup of instant (I know, I know!) but normally enjoy a cafeteria. I normally get the coffee ground at a local independent coffee shop, so do I really need one at home? I understand that the shorter time between grinding the bean and making a coffee the better in terms of flavour, but I am wondering whether I will get the best use out of a grinder. Say making on average 10cups a week at home.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I may be asking a stupid question here, but is a grinder really that important?

YES!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It will come down to what kind of coffee journey you want to go on. If it's better than instant but convenience and quickness without having to learn new skills and techniques then pods machines or pre ground coffee in a machine without a grinder may be for you .

If your want to explore great tasting coffee, different tastes, different beans from different roasters, the a grinder is an absolute must , in fact you can't start that coffee journey without one .

Ask yourself this . What does good coffee taste like now to you ? Is there a great cafe you go to that delivers amazing espresso and milk based drink . If yes and you want to aspire to that the you need a grinder., you can't do it without one.

Be warned making espresso this way needs patience and the ability to learn new skills and you not minding making some bad coffee and throwing some coffee away . When you get the knack though it will be immensely rewarding and you will make better drinks than. The chain coffee shop in the high street ,with a gaggia and few bits and pieces and a grinder .

Have a think ask more questions .....


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Everyone starts off a sceptic when they first start making coffee at home but it really is that important. The grinder generally should cost almost as much as the machine, I know thats a pretty hard concept to wrap your head around but it does hold true. Even if you get your beans from a local roaster, once you start on the coffee road you are quickly going to realise that you need to be able to tune the grind to get the grind size right to achieve the right length of pour. Your local seller will sell a one-size-fits-all grind, which is only really any good for other brewing methods or badly made espresso.

But dont fret, you budget will allow this. The good news is that coffee machines and grinders are pretty sturdy things, so you dont need to buy new. You can pick up a second hand Classic and an Iberital MC2 (a great starting combo) for your budget which will really give you a great foot in to true espresso at home. This set up is easily enough to make you realise how bad the coffee chains are, and how great coffee at home can be.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

How are you making coffee at home not with the beans ground at the independent shop . Brew. Drip . Pour over ? Grind size for espresso will be particular for the machine , the bean , the dose and the pressure of the tamp. Don't worry if you don't know what all this means . What I am trying to say is that you need to be able to adjust the grind to suit the variables you are using on the espresso machine at home . There is not a one size fits all for espresso grind . The grind will even change dependant on how old the bean is for example . Plus yeah coffee goes stale pretty quick once ground ......

Hence you need a grinder


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

WELL SAID AND TO THE POINT:good:


----------



## papagolf (Oct 23, 2013)

Once again thank you all for the posts. I am starting to build up a better idea of what I need. I am convinced that the Gaggia Classic is the best machine to start with.

I am now starting to come around to the idea that a grinder at home would be the best solution, especially considering the availability of a second hand one on one of the forums. Is there anything I should specifically look for in terms of spec, make models??


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

papagolf said:


> Once again thank you all for the posts. I am starting to build up a better idea of what I need. I am convinced that the Gaggia Classic is the best machine to start with.
> 
> I am now starting to come around to the idea that a grinder at home would be the best solution, especially considering the availability of a second hand one on one of the forums. Is there anything I should specifically look for in terms of spec, make models??


Come back with a budget and a size you can accommodate and we can recommend from there .


----------



## papagolf (Oct 23, 2013)

Will probably be looking for around the £100 mark. Size isn't too much of an issue, although based on usage no more than a couple of cups per day, don't want something which wouldn't look out of place in a commercial unit.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Probably an Iberital MC2 in the sub-£100 category, not much (anything) else will really be suitable in that price bracket.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

papagolf said:


> Will probably be looking for around the £100 mark. Size isn't too much of an issue, although based on usage no more than a couple of cups per day, don't want something which wouldn't look out of place in a commercial unit.


At £100 you are pretty much stuck with the mc2 second hand , sorry, unless you find a real bargain on gumtree or eBay .It's a thread which comes up a lot. - best grinder under £100 . This is pretty much the stock answer

If you are looking at grinders by all means ask people's opinions on here , and we can give you an honest opinion . There really isn't an answer to new small electric grinder under £100 properly capable of epsresso ( without both modding or shimming, and I'm never convinced by the success of this . )


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

"Stuck with" is perhaps a bit misleading (even if its true ^_^ ), its very capable for its price, and you can get some great espresso with it


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> "Stuck with" is perhaps a bit misleading (even if its true ^_^ ), its very capable for its price, and you can get some great espresso with it


Misleading and true - all in one comment . I'm am doing well









Meant "Stuck with" as in not a huge amount of other options around that price (unless you get lucky with eBay etc ), as opposed to a fluffy fluffy sheep stick . In the right hands is perfectly capable of making great espresso (noisy tho ...)


----------

